# Fife detailer



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi All. Been awhile since I've been on here. Looking for a company to sort my wifes car here in Fife. 2013 Audi TT in black. All four wheels need a refurb, theres a couple of scratches on the rear bumper and a small rust scab on the bottom section of the drivers door. It needs a full correction and detailing in and out. Looking for recommendations. 
Cheers.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Recommend Mike at fife powdercoating in glenrothes for wheel refurb.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Go to Foz Sports in Kennet , he can do everything you are needing done in one place. 
I've used him for years.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Happy to recommend Foz also.


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Another recommendation for Foz. He painted my bonnet and bumper in January and both were perfect.


----------

